
How do you sell a web business? - mr

======
mr
Some months ago, I put together a web site to service the school and college
market.. it is a messaging system that can broadcast messages to hundreds of
phones via voice (a pleasant robot female voice!) or by text messages and also
email. Ideal for schools, colleges to alert students or parents in case of
weather related closings, or other emergencies. The plan was to sell it as a
subscription service to schools and colleges on a per student basis (in the
range of $ 3 -5 per student per year). Since building the site, my personal
situation has changed... more day job responsibilities/priorities and no time
to market this to customers (a full time job).

I was looking around to see if I could sell and the landscape is depressing.
Options available: a) Sell it on Ebay: Looked at this, but there is so much
crud floating around on this site in the business section that I seriously
doubt anyone would actually bid. b) Advertise with web business brokers: Most
of these are scams that promise to put an ad on their site for hundreds of
dollars.

Do any of you have any suggestions? I'm NOT looking for a big payout... would
like to recoup some costs, and hopefully find a home for this site with an
entrepreneur who has the time and the energy to go after this market. The web
site is at www.quinalert.com.

Thanks M

------
davidw
<http://www.sitepoint.com/marketplace/>

